

Video Projector Aimed at Blizzard’s Falling Snow, Results Photographed - royosherove
http://laughingsquid.com/video-projector-aimed-at-blizzards-falling-snow-results-photographed/

======
edlinfan
Warning: While this story is interesting, it also launches a full-screen
Javascript popup that autoplays a Youtube video.

Seriously?

------
bithive123
Anyone interested in this effect would probably appreciate the Lumarca too:
<http://lumarca.info/>

(It makes 3D images by projecting into a depth field of vertical strings.)

------
namidark
Watching paint dry, the animated version.

------
carlob
DLP projector?

------
TruthElixirX
Cool, thanks for hijacking my browser with some other YouTube video I don't
give a shit about.

------
kdude63
Do you idiots not see the little "x" at the top right that closes the popup?
Quit your whining and enjoy the article.

~~~
nrkn
It's obnoxious - and so is your manner of speaking to people.

